# Clock speed stuck at 3.9Ghz



## RedlineGamer2005 (Feb 11, 2021)

Hey unclewebb! Its me again lol. I have finally hit the sweet spot for my undervolting and am happy with it except, there's one thing:

My clock speeds just wont go above 3990Mhz. It can go up to 4.1Ghz (as given by my laptop manufacturer). My chipset is an I5-9300h. 

Heres my turbo settings. i tried putting everything to max 4.1Ghz but I see no change 





I even tried having speedshift at 0. Still no improvements




What might be the issue here?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 11, 2021)

RedlineGamer2005 said:


> I even tried having Speed Shift at 0.


If you are using the Windows Balanced power plan, both Windows and ThrottleStop will be fighting over control of your CPU. What Speed Shift EPP value is reported in the FIVR monitoring table?

What C0% does ThrottleStop report when your computer is idle at the desktop with nothing open except ThrottleStop? Are most of your cores and threads spending less than 0.5% in the C0 state. Are individual cores spending 99% of their time in the low power C7 state? Some users have a lot of stuff running in the background or they have disabled their C states. This data can help explain why your CPU is not using the highest multiplier.



http://imgur.com/kZyEBJk




http://imgur.com/8Ou9FwW


Run a TS Bench - 1 Thread test and post a screenshot of the main ThrottleStop window while this test is in progress. Is there any evidence of a multiplier higher than 40.00 during this test? There should be. You will never see the full 41.00 due to Windows background tasks constantly waking up additional cores. If your background tasks are not out of hand, you should see more than 40.00.

Leave the turbo ratio limits at their default values; 41, 41, 40, 40. The 9300H is a locked CPU. Those are the maximum multipliers.


----------



## RedlineGamer2005 (Feb 11, 2021)

Okay i have some info here for you, this are the readings at idle:

The computer has been freshly restarted and I did this immediately after startup.





This was the FIVR readings at idle:




After this I ran the single thread bench with the following settings




This was the TS main readings during this test:




Anything else that I might need to post?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 11, 2021)

I used msconfig to convert my CPU into a 4 core - 8 thread CPU for a fair comparison to your computer.
Within a minute of booting up and Windows settling down, C0% is at 0.2 and the 4 cores are averaging 99.0% in the C7 state.





You have a significant amount of stuff running in the background that you are not aware of. Perhaps a bloated antivirus or anti-malware program is keeping your computer safe. Too much background activity can interfere with the amount of turbo boost that is available. 

Check the TPL window. What is Speed Shift Max set to? It almost looks like Speed Shift Max is set to 40 instead of 41.


----------



## RedlineGamer2005 (Feb 12, 2021)

I see. Heres my TPL window. Sliders are set to min and speedshift max was 40 by default but I had changed it to 41 a long time ago. How do I remove these background processes? Is it j

ust by going into windows settings and switching off background processes?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 12, 2021)

RedlineGamer2005 said:


> Speed Shift max was 40


When you set Speed Shift Max to 41, did you try doing another 1 Thread TS Bench test? Did the multiplier go higher than 40.00? It should.

Go to the Task Manger, click on the Details tab and organize the running tasks by CPU usage. You can also look in the Resource Monitor. Uninstall or stop anything that does not need to be running all the time. Every time you install anything new, you should be aware if it is running tasks in the background 24/7. Learn to keep an eye on idle C0%. 

ShutUp10 can be used to turn off some of Window's useless and annoying features. 





						O&O ShutUp10++ – Free antispy tool for Windows 10 and 11
					

With the freeware O&O ShutUp10++, unwanted Windows 10 and 11 features can be disabled and the transfer of sensitive personal data onto Microsoft prevented.




					www.oo-software.com
				




You can use Autoruns to find and disable startup items.








						Autoruns for Windows - Sysinternals
					

See what programs are configured to startup automatically when your system boots and you login.



					docs.microsoft.com


----------



## RedlineGamer2005 (Feb 12, 2021)

So i ran a single threaded test again. I didnt see the multipliers go above 40.0. What are the values I should be looking for? Also do you have like a discord or something where I can live stream this to you?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 12, 2021)

With all the stuff you have running in the background on your computer, your CPU might rarely if ever use the 41 multiplier. Recent Intel CPUs seem to rarely use the maximum turbo multiplier. I do not own an 8th or 9th Gen laptop for comparison purposes. My 4th Gen laptop can use the highest 1 core active multiplier 95% of the time during a 1 Thread TS Bench test. Newer CPUs seem to drop the maximum turbo multiplier immediately.

To test further, you need to get your idle C0% up towards 99%. You need to exit discord, etc., etc. You might finally see some evidence of the 41 multiplier. If you never use your computer like this, then there is not much point in doing this. I would still do this because you have a lot of stuff running on your computer that you are not aware of. Too many background tasks will slow down your games and cause them to randomly hitch or stutter.


----------



## trollerforever007 (Feb 13, 2021)

@RedlineGamer2005 I own a laptop with the same CPU : when the power plan is set to 'High Performance' and the system is idle, clock multipliers on all 8 threads fluctuate between 38 and 41; second image is TS-Bench set to 1 thread, thread 2 is being loaded here and is at a 40.95 multiplier.

as @unclewebb mentioned before : the stock multiplier used by this CPU is 41-41-40-40 and will not go any higher no matter what you set in TS or your BIOS, this means that the CPU will only go up to 4.1GHz on 1 core or 2 core workloads, 3 core and 4 core workloads can only boost up to 4GHz (3990MHz).

a 100MHz increase on singlecore is not really anything noteworthy: it's 2.5% over 4GHz, especially when the majority of modern intensive applications prefer using multiple cores. the only example i can think of where the 100MHz could mildly benefit you is older games like Stellaris and RimWorld that hammer one core and barely touch the rest.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 13, 2021)

@trollerforever007 - Welcome to TechPowerUp and thank you for posting your results. My 4th Gen 4700MQ has a maximum one core multiplier of 36 and it can run a single thread load at 35.95. So many users have a hard time reaching the highest one core active multiplier that I was starting to believe that Intel must have changed something on the 8th and 9th Gen CPUs. 

Your idle C0% is right where it should be for a 4 core - 8 thread CPU. A reported multiplier of 40.95 means that during a single thread test, your 9300H is using the 41 multiplier 95% of the time and it is using the 40 multiplier the other 5% of the time. ThrottleStop uses high performance timers within the CPU so it is able to accurately measure what the CPU is really doing.



trollerforever007 said:


> a 100MHz increase on single core is not really anything noteworthy


I see this all the time with people killing themselves and killing their CPU trying to get 100 MHz more out of a 5000 MHz CPU. Cranking up the voltage and temps and running a little closer to the edge of stability is not worth it to go 2% faster. My first Core 2 Duo E6400 could be overclocked by more than 65%. Fun times. Today's 2% overclock is a yawn.


----------

